# Laptop für Studium



## xActionx (17. Juli 2016)

*Laptop für Studium*

Hallo liebe Community,

da ich in den nächsten Monaten ein Studium im Bereich der IT-Sicherheit beginnen werde suche ich ein Laptop für dieses. Leider finde ich den Laptop-Markt im Vergleich zu den Desktop-Komponenten relativ unübersichtlich, weswegen ich nun hier einfach mal ein wenig Beratung benötige. 

Der Laptop soll primär als Arbeitsgerät dienen und vielleicht mal das eine oder andere kleine Game halbwegs vernünftig darstellen. (Wenn der zukünftig eventuell BF1 auf low packen würde wäre das schon ganz nett, allerdings kein Muss da die Systemvorraussetzungen ja noch nicht wirklich bekannt sind) 

Als Betriebsystem würde ich gerne Dual-Booten. Am liebsten Windoof 7 und ein, zwei Linux Distris. (Nutze da dann denke ich hauptsächlich Kali und eventuell Arch und Debian. Win7 Lizenz ist vorhanden)

Größe und Gewicht sind mir relativ egal, solange der Akku halbwegs was aushält. Bevorzugt wäre Lenovo, da ich hier etwas Händler-Rabatt bekomme. 
FullHD wäre ganz nett. Ansonsten würde ich mich über einen M.2 Steckplatz und eine beleuchtete Tastatur sehr freuen ist allerdings ebenfalls kein Muss. 

Bisher hatte ich mir folgende Modelle mal angeschaut und die haben mir relativ gut zugesagt. (Preisobergrenze 850-900€)

- Lenovo IdeaPad Y700-15ISK schwarz, Core i5-6300HQ, 8GB RAM, 1TB HDD (80NV00GPGE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich (Quad-Core, 8Gb RAM, GTX 960M und M.2 für ~840€ klingt ganz vernünftig)
- MSI GP62 2QE Leopard Pro - GP62-2QEi781FD (0016J3-SKU1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich (Quad-Core i7, 8Gb, Allerdings vllt etwas lahme Graka für ~860€)
- Lenovo IdeaPad 700-15ISK schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich (Quad-Core, 8Gb, SSHD für ~870€)

Vielen Dank schon Mal 

MFG


----------



## Knabinho (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Laptop für Studium*

Müssen es denn 15,6" sein?
Bei mir an der Uni wäre das in den meisten Vorlesungssäalen zu groß. Ich habe mir deshalb ein Thinkpad Yoga 14 geholt (damals inkl SSD und i5 für 850€, die aktuellen Geräte gehen ja erst bei ~1100€ los).
Der Tabletmodus ist in Verbindung mit dem Stift ideal, um PDF-Dateien zu bearbeiten.

Vllt wäre das hier ja etwas für dich:
Lenovo Yoga 3 14 weiß, Core i5-5200U, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD (80JH0035GE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## DKK007 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Laptop für Studium*

Anstelle Ideapad solltest du besser zum Thinkpad greifen.


----------



## Abductee (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Laptop für Studium*

In gut zwei Monaten gibts für Studenten in Österreich wieder eine Aktion.
Startseite - u:book - Universitat Wien
Modelle und Preise werden aber erst kurz vor dem Verkaufsfenster bekannt gegeben.
Teilweise (nicht alle Modelle) gibts 20-30% auf den Geizhalspreis.
Bzw. haben alle Modelle 3 Jahre Garantie.


----------



## troschan (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Laptop für Studium*

Als Studierender wäre halt die Frage was genau du machen möchtest. 
Wie bereits gesagt wurde, finde ich als mobiles Arbeitsgerät die 15,6 Zoll deutlich zu groß, du musst das ja immer mitschleppen und willst sicherlich nicht dauernd so ein Schlachtschiff auspacken. 
Ich finde immer die Stifteingabe als Student sehr wichtig, damit du in der Vorlesung direkt die Unterlagen (die es eigentlich immer als PDF oder PPT gibt) annotieren kannst. 

Meine persönliche Empfehlung für ein Studium wäre ein kompakter Two-in-One, wie zum Beispiel ein Yoga, ein Surface oder ein Dell XPS 12. Diese Gerätekategorie ist aus meiner Sicht perfekt für die Tätigkeiten im Studium geeignet. Schön mobil, gut in Vorlesungen und der Bib zu nutzen und zu Hause steht dann ein externer Monitor, ne Tastatur und Maus bereit wenn man dann die langen Hausarbeiten / Abschlussarbeiten schreiben muss.


----------



## xActionx (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Laptop für Studium*

Hey,

vielen Dank für die ganzen Antworten.

Das mit der Größe ist natürlich so eine Sache... Wichtig wäre mir halt vorallem eine potente CPU. Am liebsten ein Vierkerner, da öfter auch mal VMs genutzt werden. 

Ein großer Fan von von Convertibles war ich allerdings noch nie wirklich. 

Das u:book klingt interessant. Aufgrund meines Studienortes bin ich jedoch leider nicht teilnahme-berechtigt. Trotzdem Danke 

Die Two-In-Ones sind zwar relativ interessant zwecks Mobilität und Handhabung, allerdings sind selbst die Modelle mit wenig Rechenleistung mMn relativ teuer.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Anstelle Ideapad solltest du besser zum Thinkpad greifen.



Die Thinkpads gefallen mir auch sehr gut. Wäre dann auch schön Klischeehaft Arch auf dem Thinkpad mit i3wm und vim  Kannst du mir da eventuell ein schönes Modell empfehlen?


----------



## Abductee (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Laptop für Studium*



xActionx schrieb:


> Das u:book klingt interessant. Aufgrund meines Studienortes bin ich jedoch leider nicht teilnahme-berechtigt. Trotzdem Danke



Ich dachte wegen deiner Geizhalslinks aus AUT?
Das wird nur von der Uni-Wien organisiert, gilt aber für ganz Österreich.


----------



## xActionx (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Laptop für Studium*



Abductee schrieb:


> Ich dachte wegen deiner Geizhalslinks aus AUT?
> Das wird nur von der Uni-Wien organisiert, gilt aber für ganz Österreich.



Oh tut mir leid das hätte ich vllt dazu sagen sollen. Ich hab denk Link genommen weil der Laptop da am günstigsten ist und ich zwar die Möglichkeit habe in Österreich einzukaufen allerdings in Deutschland lebe .


----------



## xActionx (10. August 2016)

*AW: Laptop für Studium*

Habe mich inzwischen umentschieden und überlege nun mir das Xiaomi mi air in der 13.3" Variante zu importieren. 

Kennt jemand gute, zuverlässige und wenn möglich günstige Importhändler die das Ding schon listen bzw. anbieten. Kann bisher fast ausschließlich das 12" Modell finden und selbst die üblichen Verdächtigen wie TradingShenzhen.com oder AliExpress listen bisher keine der beiden Varianten.

Hier noch ein Link zum Notebook-Test: Xiaomi Mi Notebook Air und Lenovo Air 13 Pro: Macbook-Air-Konkurrenten zum gunstigen Preis [Update]

MFG


----------



## flotus1 (10. August 2016)

*AW: Laptop für Studium*

Tu dir das nicht an. Was machst du denn wenn du mal die Garantie in Anspruch nehmen willst?

In deinem Link finde ich übrigens keinen Test. Sicher dass du den richtig kopiert hast?


----------



## xActionx (11. August 2016)

*AW: Laptop für Studium*



flotus1 schrieb:


> Tu dir das nicht an. Was machst du denn wenn du mal die Garantie in Anspruch nehmen willst?
> 
> In deinem Link finde ich übrigens keinen Test. Sicher dass du den richtig kopiert hast?



Garantie? kein Problem hab auch schon mein OPO zurück nach China geschickt und ersetzt bekommen 

Sry das war der Test: Xiaomi Mi Notebook Air vs MacBook Air (2015): Which is best?

Kennst du evtl trotzdem eine gute Alternative zu diesem Notebook?


----------



## flotus1 (11. August 2016)

*AW: Laptop für Studium*

Und wie viel Zeit hat dieser Vorgang in Anspruch genommen?

Da es sich um eine extrem dreiste Macbook-Kopie handelt liegt eine Alternative auf der Hand 
Die Windows-Alternative dazu wäre wohl eines der Zenbooks von Asus: ASUS Zenbook UX305CA-FC025T schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Aegon (11. August 2016)

*AW: Laptop für Studium*

Wenn du dir das Xiaomi holst, würde ich mich über ein kurzes Feedback freuen. Ich wollte mir eigentlich auch erst was größeres besorgen, aber das Gerät schaut wirklich interessant aus


----------



## chischko (11. August 2016)

*AW: Laptop für Studium*

Beim Import auch immer Zoll, Impostkosten und MwSt etc. bedenken bei eurer Kalkulation/Bewertung vs. hier bereits verfügbare Modelle!


----------



## azzih (11. August 2016)

*AW: Laptop fÃ¼r Studium*

Das ist zumindest die richtige Denkweise. Mit nem 15 Zoll hat man im Studium kein Spass: Der Akku hält nie wirklich lange, das Ding wiegt gefühlt ne Tonne und ist sperrig. Sinnvoll sind hier leichte 13,3 Zöller oder maximal 14 Zoll Geräte ohne Laufwerke. Da kann man dann auch ne Akkulaufzeit von an die 8 Stunden erwarten und ein geringes Gewicht, mit dem es auch Spass macht das Ding mit sich rumzuschleppen.

Wenn du Macbook kaufen willst, gäbe es noch die Möglichkeit bei Apple mit Studentenrabatt zu bestellen oder offizielle Refurbished Geräte zu erwerben.
Apple Sonderangebot - Apple gunstig kaufen  - Apple  (DE)


----------



## xActionx (11. August 2016)

*AW: Laptop für Studium*



flotus1 schrieb:


> Und wie viel Zeit hat dieser Vorgang in Anspruch genommen?
> 
> Da es sich um eine extrem dreiste Macbook-Kopie handelt liegt eine Alternative auf der Hand
> Die Windows-Alternative dazu wäre wohl eines der Zenbooks von Asus: ASUS Zenbook UX305CA-FC025T schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



In etwa 2 Wochen. Ist ne Weile her.

Danke aber bevor ich mir ein überteuertes MacBook kaufe nehm ich dann doch lieber ein ThinkPad von 2005 oder gleich nen Rechenschieber.

Das Zenbook sieht in der Tat sehr interessant aus.


----------



## Abductee (11. August 2016)

*AW: Laptop für Studium*



xActionx schrieb:


> überteuertes MacBook



Ein Macbook ist nur dann überteuert wenn man keinen Wert auf Farbtreue und einen Alu-Unibody legt.
Möchte man das bei einer Windows-Maschine, kommst auf das gleiche Geld.


----------



## xActionx (12. August 2016)

*AW: Laptop für Studium*



Abductee schrieb:


> Ein Macbook ist nur dann überteuert wenn man keinen Wert auf Farbtreue und einen Alu-Unibody legt.
> Möchte man das bei einer Windows-Maschine, kommst auf das gleiche Geld.



Dann hab ich aber noch immer die Möglichkeit ein Betriebssystem meiner Wahl zu nutzen ohne ne exorbitante Summe für das ganze bezahlt zu haben...

Aufs gleiche Geld kommt man dann vllt allerhöchstens wenn man bei Media Markt kauft  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## OOYL (12. August 2016)

*AW: Laptop für Studium*

Hey, ich habe 2013 für 1100.- Franken ein MBA gekauft, eine 1,6GB/s PCIe SSD war schon damals Standard. Einmal hatte ich Probleme, cmd+R und tadaa: OSX wird aus dem Internet neu aufgesetzt, Treiber? Pffff... Der Akku hält ewig, so gehört man nicht zur "wo ist die Steckdose-Fraktion". Keine nervige Zusatzsoftware wie "HP Support Center", "Norton Security" usw. usw.

Dem durchschnittlichen Windows-User ist es kaum möglich das OS neu zu installieren, nicht mal die Toolbars werden sie los die armen Teufel 

You get what you pay for

edit: Ich bin kein Apple-Jünger, ich möchte nur verbreiten, dass ein MacBook Air eine gute Wahl sein kann, wenn man nicht zu sehr festgefahren ist, was das OS angeht...  Beim 15" Pro weiss ich auch nicht, für was die 2700 draufgehen. Allgemein finde ich die Pros seit dem Wegfall der dedizierten GPUs total sinnlos. Die dGPU war früher das wichtigste Merkmal der Pro-Serie und konnte den Aufpreis rechtfertigen, jetzt labern sie nur noch über "Retina-Displays" und wie toll doch die Intel Grafik mit ihren satten 128MB sei. R.I.P. Jobs, R.I.P. Apple


----------



## xActionx (12. August 2016)

*AW: Laptop für Studium*



OOYL schrieb:


> Hey, ich habe 2013 für 1100.- Franken ein MBA gekauft, eine 1,6GB/s PCIe SSD war schon damals Standard. Einmal hatte ich Probleme, cmd+R und tadaa: OSX wird aus dem Internet neu aufgesetzt, Treiber? Pffff... Der Akku hält ewig, so gehört man nicht zur "wo ist die Steckdose-Fraktion". Keine nervige Zusatzsoftware wie "HP Support Center", "Norton Security" usw. usw.
> 
> Dem durchschnittlichen Windows-User ist es kaum möglich das OS neu zu installieren, nicht mal die Toolbars werden sie los die armen Teufel
> 
> You get what you pay for



1. bin ich sicherlich kein durchschnittlicher User ^^
2. Wer hat gesagt dass ich ausschließlich Windoof nutzen will?
3. You get what you pay for?
Klar aber man kann gleiche Leistung und Qualität auch für deutlich weniger haben.

Ich kann ehrlich gesagt auch nicht nachvollziehen warum mir hier jeder ein MacBook aufquatschen will. So genial und fortschrittlich wie alle tun ist Apple schon ne Weile nicht mehr.


----------



## Cook2211 (12. August 2016)

*Laptop für Studium*



xActionx schrieb:


> Ich kann ehrlich gesagt auch nicht nachvollziehen warum mir hier jeder ein MacBook aufquatschen will.



Weil MacBooks einfach sehr, sehr zuverlässige Notebooks ohne Windows 10-Nerv-OS sind. So läuft das MBA meiner Frau seit mittlerweile 4 Jahren wie ein Uhrwerk und selbst der Akku hat noch eine annehmbare Laufzeit.
Selbst wenn ich ein Windows Notebook geschenkt bekäme, würde ich mein MB Pro nicht dagegen eintauschen wollen.

Aber klar, ist natürlich deine Entscheidung. Wenn du kein MB möchtest, dann möchtest du halt keins. Deine Entscheidung.


----------



## OOYL (12. August 2016)

*AW: Laptop für Studium*

Es sind schlicht und einfach die letzten guten Computer. HP, Dell & Co. sind der letzte Dreck. Nur Plastik und Lärm und als erstes kannste die neu aufsetzen wegen dem ganzen Müll der schon drauf ist. Auf einem ungeöffneten HP ist mehr Müll als auf meinem 3 Jahre alten MBA. 

Auch meine Freundin hat seit 3 Jahren ein MBA und ist sehr zufrieden. Und wird sich, sofern sich nichts ändert, wieder ein MBA kaufen, falls es denn nötig sein sollte: Es läuft wie am ersten Tag.

Kriegt ihr eigentlich auch ständig diese Miefcom-Werbung angezeigt?


----------



## flotus1 (12. August 2016)

*AW: Laptop für Studium*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Selbst wenn ich ein Windows Notebook geschenkt bekäme, würde ich mein MB Pro nicht dagegen eintauschen wollen.



Das ginge mir genau so. Nur umgekehrt. 
Könnt ihr es nicht einfach dabei belassen dass jede PC-Religion ihre Zielgruppe und Anwendungsfelder hat? Diese Grabenkriege mit an den Haaren herbeigezogenen Totschlag-Argumenten ("Nur Plastik und Lärm und als erstes kannste die neu aufsetzen wegen dem ganzen Müll") helfen in einer Kaufberatung nur bedingt weiter wenn jemand schon weiß dass er kein Apple-Betriebssystem einsetzen will.


----------



## OOYL (12. August 2016)

*AW: Laptop für Studium*



flotus1 schrieb:


> Das ginge mir genau so. Nur umgekehrt.
> Könnt ihr es nicht einfach dabei belassen dass jede PC-Religion ihre Zielgruppe und Anwendungsfelder hat? Diese Grabenkriege mit an den Haaren herbeigezogenen Totschlag-Argumenten ("Nur Plastik und Lärm und als erstes kannste die neu aufsetzen wegen dem ganzen Müll") helfen in einer Kaufberatung nur bedingt weiter wenn jemand schon weiß dass er kein Apple-Betriebssystem einsetzen will.



Was ist mit "Schenker"?


----------



## flotus1 (12. August 2016)

*AW: Laptop für Studium*

In welchem Zusammenhang steht diese Frage? Oder worauf willst du hinaus?


----------



## OOYL (12. August 2016)

*AW: Laptop für Studium*



flotus1 schrieb:


> In welchem Zusammenhang steht diese Frage? Oder worauf willst du hinaus?



Kaufberatung^^

edit: Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einem anständigen Notebook , das MBA ist nicht für moderates Gaming ausgelegt.


----------



## flotus1 (12. August 2016)

*AW: Laptop für Studium*

Wenn du eine Kaufberatung brauchst machst du das am Besten in einem eigenen Thread.
Deinen Bemerkungen über Apple-Hardware bzw. nicht-Apple-Hardware entnehme ich aber dass du nicht ernsthaft an einer Kaufberatung für Produkte anderer Firmen interessiert sein kannst. Falls doch musst du in deinem eigenen Beratungsthread definitiv andere Fragen stellen als "was ist mit Hersteller XY".
Anders als Apple bieten andere Hersteller wie HP, Dell, Lenovo und auch Schenker Produkte in praktisch allen Qualitätsstufen an.


----------



## OOYL (12. August 2016)

*AW: Laptop für Studium*



flotus1 schrieb:


> Wenn du eine Kaufberatung brauchst machst du das am Besten in einem eigenen Thread.
> Deinen Bemerkungen über Apple-Hardware bzw. nicht-Apple-Hardware entnehme ich aber dass du nicht ernsthaft an einer Kaufberatung für Produkte anderer Firmen interessiert sein kannst. Falls doch musst du in deinem eigenen Beratungsthread definitiv andere Fragen stellen als "was ist mit Hersteller XY".
> Anders als Apple bieten andere Hersteller wie HP, Dell, Lenovo und auch Schenker Produkte in praktisch allen Qualitätsstufen an.



Da ein Apple MacBook nicht so schnell ersetzt werden muss, bin ich nur an "Nicht-Apple-Produkten" interessiert. Vor allem brauche ich eine GPU, doch dieser Cook scheint sich nicht für so "Expertengeschwätz" zu interessieren... Also, du liegst leider falsch... Ich bin ganz und gar nicht Apple-fixiert, im Gegenteil. Doch jetzt besitze ich ein iPhone 5 und ein MBA. Warum? Weil es nichts besseres zu kaufen gab!

Der Startpost könnte von mir sein. Studium, IT, Windows, Linux. Also bietet sich doch eine kleine Trittbrettfahrt an...


----------



## flotus1 (12. August 2016)

*AW: Laptop für Studium*

Ich werd aus dir nicht schlau. Keine Ahnung was du mir mitteilen willst. Welcher Cook? Wessen Expertengeschwätz? Was hat das mit dem Kaufberatungsthread des TE zu tun? 

Edit: Was du Trittbrettfahrt nennst ist tatsächlich Hijacking. Und das ist extrem unhöflich und deshalb in so ziemlich jedem Forum unerwünscht. Mach deinen eigenen Thread auf wenn du eine Kaufberatung suchst. Ich verspreche mich fernzuhalten. Die Anforderungen des TE haben sich im Verlauf des Threads geändert, allein deshalb passt deine Suche hier nicht rein.


----------



## xActionx (12. August 2016)

*AW: Laptop für Studium*



OOYL schrieb:


> Es sind schlicht und einfach die letzten guten Computer. HP, Dell & Co. sind der letzte Dreck. Nur Plastik und Lärm und als erstes kannste die neu aufsetzen wegen dem ganzen Müll der schon drauf ist. Auf einem ungeöffneten HP ist mehr Müll als auf meinem 3 Jahre alten MBA.



Wenn man ein Laptop kauft installiert man das OS sowieso erstmal neu um die ganze Bloatware loszuwerden mach ich schon immer so. Außerdem sollte man vllt auch mal über den Tellerrand schauen. MB sind bei weitem nicht die letzten guten Computer.



> Auch meine Freundin hat seit 3 Jahren ein MBA und ist sehr zufrieden. Und wird sich, sofern sich nichts ändert, wieder ein MBA kaufen, falls es denn nötig sein sollte: Es läuft wie am ersten Tag.



Mag ja sein dass es für den durchschnittlichen User besser ist, da er einfach nicht so die Möglichkeit hat das Ding zu zu müllen. Aber wenn ich will laufen auch meine Linux Distris und Windoof so wie am ersten Tag.



> Kriegt ihr eigentlich auch ständig diese Miefcom-Werbung angezeigt?



Ja das nervt so unendlich, dass die Werbung jetzt Serverseitig eingebettet wird und man nicht mehr Ad-blocken kann. -.-



flotus1 schrieb:


> Das ginge mir genau so. Nur umgekehrt.
> Könnt ihr es nicht einfach dabei belassen dass jede PC-Religion ihre Zielgruppe und Anwendungsfelder hat? Diese Grabenkriege mit an den Haaren herbeigezogenen Totschlag-Argumenten ("Nur Plastik und Lärm und als erstes kannste die neu aufsetzen wegen dem ganzen Müll") helfen in einer Kaufberatung nur bedingt weiter wenn jemand schon weiß dass er kein Apple-Betriebssystem einsetzen will.



Vielen Dank.


----------



## OOYL (12. August 2016)

*AW: Laptop für Studium*



flotus1 schrieb:


> Ich werd aus dir nicht schlau. Keine Ahnung was du mir mitteilen willst. Welcher Cook? Wessen Expertengeschwätz? Was hat das mit dem Kaufberatungsthread des TE zu tun?



Keine Ahnung, sollte es das? Ich musste ja deine fiesen Behauptungen widerlegen...  

BTT Ich würde mal Lenovo anschauen. Mit der Frage nach Schenker wollte ich auf kleinere, weniger bekannte Marken zu sprechen kommen. Aber man könnte auch über Dell und HP diskutieren, wer jetzt die besseren Serien am Start hat, ich denke, der TE hätte nichts dagegen.

Ach und ich hoffe, dass dieser keine falschen Fragen stellt 

Wenn wir gerade beim TE sind:



xActionx schrieb:


> Mag ja sein dass es für den durchschnittlichen User besser ist, da er einfach nicht so die Möglichkeit hat das Ding zu zu müllen. Aber wenn ich will laufen auch meine Linux Distris und Windoof so wie am ersten Tag.



Nur zu welchem Preis? Der zweite Satz klingt so wunderschön selbstgefällig und arrogant, da vergesse ich doch gleich dass du meine Freundin beleidigst.


----------



## Atent123 (12. August 2016)

*AW: Laptop für Studium*



OOYL schrieb:


> Es sind schlicht und einfach die letzten guten Computer. HP, Dell & Co. sind der letzte Dreck. Nur Plastik und Lärm und als erstes kannste die neu aufsetzen wegen dem ganzen Müll der schon drauf ist. Auf einem ungeöffneten HP ist mehr Müll als auf meinem 3 Jahre alten MBA.
> 
> Auch meine Freundin hat seit 3 Jahren ein MBA und ist sehr zufrieden. Und wird sich, sofern sich nichts ändert, wieder ein MBA kaufen, falls es denn nötig sein sollte: Es läuft wie am ersten Tag.
> 
> Kriegt ihr eigentlich auch ständig diese Miefcom-Werbung angezeigt?



Inwiefern Lärmen Dell,HP und Co ? Apple nutzt im Notebookmarkt mit eine der schlechtesten Kühlungen die existieren.
Sowohl Macbook Air als auch Macbook Pro erreichen mal eben 46 Dezibel und dabei wird die Macbook Air CPU  über 100 Grad heiß und das Macbook Pro Throttelt bis zum geht nicht mehr.
Und inwiefern ist Kunststoff ein Nachteil ?
Hochwertiger Kunststoff ist das weitaus bessere Material als Alu.
Was Mac OS Angeht.
Für mich wirkt es wie ein unsicheres und stark beschnittenes Linux (nur das es kein Linux ist).


----------



## OOYL (12. August 2016)

*AW: Laptop für Studium*

Plastik isoliert, Alu ist ein Edelmetall welches sehr gute thermodynamische Eigenschaften aufweist. Ausserdem bricht/altert es nicht so schnell wie diese Chemie-Cocktails.

edit: =>Ein MacBook kann über sein Gehäuse passiv Wärme abgeben. 

edit2: Dass Apple bei der Kühlung spart ist klar, zumindest ich bin der Meinung, dass nur 5% der MBP User es auch wirklich brauchen, beim Rest ist es das Ego, also was solls 

Aber ja, es ist bedenklich, dass ein schlankes Design wichtiger als eine anständige Kühlung ist.

Das könnte man jetzt in die Beratung einfliessen lassen. Darauf achten, dass das Gerät nicht zu knapp dimensioniert ist. (->HP Omen?)


----------



## flotus1 (12. August 2016)

*AW: Laptop für Studium*

Deshalb rede ich in diesem Zusammenhang bewusst von PC-Religion. Viele Aussagen beruhen nicht auf Fakten und Wissen, sondern auf purer Vorstellungskraft und Einbildung .
Sorry TE, das mit der Kaufberatung hier wird nichts mehr.


----------



## Atent123 (12. August 2016)

*AW: Laptop für Studium*



OOYL schrieb:


> Plastik isoliert, Alu ist ein Edelmetall welches sehr gute thermodynamische Eigenschaften aufweist. Ausserdem bricht/altert es nicht so schnell wie diese Chemie-Cocktails.
> 
> edit: =>Ein MacBook kann über sein Gehäuse passiv Wärme abgeben.



Die Wärmeleitenden Eigenschaften von Alu stehen weit hinter denen einiger Keramiken,Magnesium und sogar einigen Kunststoffen zurück.
Bis vernünftiger Kunststoff wirklich gealtert ist ist das Notebook eh Museumsreif desweiteren sind Kunstoffe aufgrund ihrer Flexiblität bei gleichzeitiger Stabilität in der Lage weit belastbarere Gehäuse hervorzubringen.
Das die 3,5 Watt vom Core m im Macbook passiv gekühlt werden ist keine Sensation und auch nicht dem Alugehäuse geschuldet.
Es gibt viele kleinere Geräte die Teilweise auf richtig billiges Plastik setzten die das auf viel kleinerer Fläche hinbekommen.
Das ist Standard bei Core m Geräten. Acer hat inzwischen Angefangen auch die 15W CPUs Passiv zu kühlen.
Witzigerweise kühlt diese Passive Kühlung weit besser als die 46 Dezibel Laute Macbook Air Kühlung.


----------



## Abductee (12. August 2016)

*AW: Laptop für Studium*

Das MacBook Air ist technisch auch uralt, die CPU`s die Acer passiv kühlt, werden auch im normalen MacBook passiv gekühlt.

Der Lüfter beim Air dreht sich aber extrem langsam, ich hatte jetzt schon einige 3-5 Jahre alte Geräte bei mir am Schreibtisch und die waren minimal mit Staub zugesetzt.
Für anspruchsvolle Sachen sind die alten Geräte aber nicht mehr wirklich empfehlenswert.
Dafür passt der Preis für die gebotene Verarbeitungs/Material/Alltagstauglichkeit.


----------



## OOYL (12. August 2016)

*AW: Laptop für Studium*



Atent123 schrieb:


> Die Wärmeleitenden Eigenschaften von Alu stehen weit hinter denen einiger Keramiken,Magnesium und sogar einigen Kunststoffen zurück.
> Bis vernünftiger Kunststoff wirklich gealtert ist ist das Notebook eh Museumsreif desweiteren sind Kunstoffe aufgrund ihrer Flexiblität bei gleichzeitiger Stabilität in der Lage weit belastbarere Gehäuse hervorzubringen.
> Das die 3,5 Watt vom Core m im Macbook passiv gekühlt werden ist keine Sensation und auch nicht dem Alugehäuse geschuldet.
> Es gibt viele kleinere Geräte die Teilweise auf richtig billiges Plastik setzten die das auf viel kleinerer Fläche hinbekommen.
> ...



Was sind das für "einige Kunststoffe", die es mit Metallen in Sachen Thermodynamik aufnehmen können? Quellen? (Es interessiert mich wirklich )


----------



## Atent123 (12. August 2016)

*AW: Laptop für Studium*



Abductee schrieb:


> Das MacBook Air ist technisch auch uralt, die CPU`s die Acer passiv kühlt, werden auch im normalen MacBook passiv gekühlt.



Nein.
Das Macbook gibt es nur mit den 3,5 Watt Core m Prozessoren.
Acer kühlt hingegen auch die 15 Watt CPUs Passiv.

@OOYL

Hot Polymer CF 273 wäre ein Beispiel für einen Kunststoff der genau so thermisch leitend ist wie Alu.
Ich meine auch mal was über noch besser leitende Kunststoffe gelesen zu haben müsste da aber noch mal nachschauen.


----------



## xActionx (12. August 2016)

*AW: Laptop für Studium*



OOYL schrieb:


> Wenn wir gerade beim TE sind:
> Nur zu welchem Preis? Der zweite Satz klingt so wunderschön selbstgefällig und arrogant, da vergesse ich doch gleich dass du meine Freundin beleidigst.



Keine Ahnung was dein Problem ist... Wenn du das als Beleidigung auffassen willst tuts mir leid aber ist nun mal so, dass das Argument sich startk nach DAU anhört. Selbstgefällig und Arrogant würde ich das nicht nennen. Ist ja nicht so dass ich behaupte dass ich der einzige bin der das hinbekommt. Oft werden MacBooks eben von Leuten gekauft die sich weniger mit der Materie befassen und dann hat man eben den Vorteil dass sich das Betriebssystem nicht so einfach zumüllen lässt. Aber ich danke dir dafür meine Kaufberatung hier so schön ins Offtopic abdriften zu lassen. Komisch dass das immer passiert wenn so ein paar Apple-Jünger - und nein ich beleide hier niemanden und werfe auch niemanden ein gewisses Fanboy-gehabe vor - meinen mir ihre Ansichten aufdrücken zu müssen.


----------



## Leob12 (13. August 2016)

*AW: Laptop für Studium*

Wenn du damit wirklich "arbeiten" willst, und auf Dinge wie Materialqualität, Tastatur und Verarbeitung wert legst, dann würde ich von Lenovo eher die Modelle auswählen, die für den Bussiness-Einsatz ausgelegt sind. Auswendig weiß ich nicht, welche Reihe (Idea/Think usw) das genau ist, aber da ist die Qualität einfach ne Stufe höher als bei den meisten low/Mid Consumergeräten. 
Was ich aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung sagen kann: Es ist eine   wahre Wohltat wenn das Notebook (hab ein Convertible Book von Acer) nicht einmal einen Kilo wiegt, das merkt man schon. 
Ich nutze es nur für Mitschriften, dafür reicht es mir, was genau du alles mit dem Laptop machen willst bzw musst, weiß ich nicht. 
Aber ich würde mir entweder ein reines Arbeitstier holen, sprich rein zum Arbeiten, ohne Gaming, einfach weil es Gewicht spart, Platz spart, es ist im Prinzip lautlos, alles Vorteile. Und da bekommt man dann eventuell auch für weniger als 900€ durchaus brauchbare Geräte. Wenn Gaming auch ein Thema sein soll, bekommst du wahrscheinlich eher eine halbgare Lösung.


----------



## xActionx (13. August 2016)

*AW: Laptop für Studium*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Wenn du damit wirklich "arbeiten" willst, und auf Dinge wie Materialqualität, Tastatur und Verarbeitung wert legst, dann würde ich von Lenovo eher die Modelle auswählen, die für den Bussiness-Einsatz ausgelegt sind. Auswendig weiß ich nicht, welche Reihe (Idea/Think usw) das genau ist, aber da ist die Qualität einfach ne Stufe höher als bei den meisten low/Mid Consumergeräten.
> Was ich aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung sagen kann: Es ist eine   wahre Wohltat wenn das Notebook (hab ein Convertible Book von Acer) nicht einmal einen Kilo wiegt, das merkt man schon.
> Ich nutze es nur für Mitschriften, dafür reicht es mir, was genau du alles mit dem Laptop machen willst bzw musst, weiß ich nicht.
> Aber ich würde mir entweder ein reines Arbeitstier holen, sprich rein zum Arbeiten, ohne Gaming, einfach weil es Gewicht spart, Platz spart, es ist im Prinzip lautlos, alles Vorteile. Und da bekommt man dann eventuell auch für weniger als 900€ durchaus brauchbare Geräte. Wenn Gaming auch ein Thema sein soll, bekommst du wahrscheinlich eher eine halbgare Lösung.



Hört sich alles gut an. Das mit dem Gaming stimmt deshalb werd ich mir da ein extra System bauen. Arbeitstechnisch hab ich mir deshalb wie bereits gesagt das Xiaomi mi air angeschaut. Sieht sehr gut aus. Wenn ich das allerdings nicht hierher importieren kann fällt meine Wahl bisher aufs Lenovo Yoga 710. Ansonsten hatte ich mir noch das Carbon X1 angeschaut aber das ist mir dann doch etwas zu teuer.


----------



## Abductee (13. August 2016)

*AW: Laptop für Studium*

Ich hab in den letzten drei Monaten drei mal ein X1 wegen Akkuproblemen reparieren lassen. 
Momentan würd ich das Modell nicht empfehlen.

Pauschalempfehlung von mir, kauf kein Consumer Gerät wenn du ein langlebiges und stabiles Arbeitsgerät haben willst.
Kaufen kann man von HP ein Elite- oder zur Not auch Probook oder von Lenovo die X- T- oder W-Serie. (Vorher trotzdem Testberichte zum jeweiligen Modell suchen)


----------



## xActionx (14. August 2016)

*AW: Laptop für Studium*



Abductee schrieb:


> Ich hab in den letzten drei Monaten drei mal ein X1 wegen Akkuproblemen reparieren lassen.
> Momentan würd ich das Modell nicht empfehlen.
> 
> Pauschalempfehlung von mir, kauf kein Consumer Gerät wenn du ein langlebiges und stabiles Arbeitsgerät haben willst.
> Kaufen kann man von HP ein Elite- oder zur Not auch Probook oder von Lenovo die X- T- oder W-Serie. (Vorher trotzdem Testberichte zum jeweiligen Modell suchen)



Oh gut zu wissen. Das X1 fällt aufgrund des hohen Preises aber sowieso weg.


----------



## chischko (14. August 2016)

*AW: Laptop für Studium*

Denk mal über die DELL Geräte nach... Latitude Reihe... Dell Latitude 13 7350 13,3" 2in1 Touch Full-HD IPS / Intel Core M-5Y10 / 4GB/ 256GB SSD/Windwos 8.1 Pro bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## xActionx (15. August 2016)

*AW: Laptop für Studium*



chischko schrieb:


> Denk mal über die DELL Geräte nach... Latitude Reihe... Dell Latitude 13 7350 13,3" 2in1 Touch Full-HD IPS / Intel Core M-5Y10 / 4GB/ 256GB SSD/Windwos 8.1 Pro bei notebooksbilliger.de



Das Touch-Gedöns ist bei Laptops eigentlich nicht so meins. Wie siehts bei den Modellen mit dem RAM aus? Wäre der erweiterbar?


----------



## chischko (15. August 2016)

*AW: Laptop für Studium*

Wieso noch mehr RAM? 4 GB reichen für nen Business/Office doch locker aus. 
Aber schau mal: Gibt es auch mit 256er SSD und 8GB RAM günstiger: Dell Latitude 13 7350, Core M-5Y71, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD, Windows 8.1 Pro Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## xActionx (15. August 2016)

*AW: Laptop für Studium*



chischko schrieb:


> Wieso noch mehr RAM? 4 GB reichen für nen Business/Office doch locker aus.
> Aber schau mal: Gibt es auch mit 256er SSD und 8GB RAM günstiger: Dell Latitude 13 7350, Core M-5Y71, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD, Windows 8.1 Pro Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Stimmt für Business und Office reichts aber wenn dann mal was virtualisiert werden soll wirds schon eng da sind mir 8Gb echt lieber.


----------



## chischko (15. August 2016)

*AW: Laptop für Studium*

Ja dafür schon. Deswegen ja meine neue Empfehlung im Link. 8Gb und sowhl Prozzi und auch SSD gehen für Office i.O.


----------

